# Great Supported NJ ride Sunday Sept. 26th



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

www.sibike.org 
*<CENTER>PUMPKIN PATCH PEDAL
</CENTER>*

*<CENTER>Sunday, September 26, 2004
100 62 50 & 25 Mile Rides
Thompson Park, Jamesburg, NJ














</CENTER>*


*What:
*The Staten Island Bicycling Association is happy to invite you to our annual, season ending, sag supported, cycling event — the Pumpkin Patch Pedal. This is a great ride to finish off your cycling season. This year, as always, we will offer rides of 25, 50, 62 and 100 miles. Each of these scenic rides winds through the rolling farmlands of central New Jersey during the peak of the harvest season.
*Where & When:
*All rides begin and end in Thompson County Park in Jamesburg, NJ. To get to the park, take Exit 8A off the NJ Turnpike. Bear left after the toll plaza on to Rt. 32 East. The park is 2.5 miles down the road on the right, just before the 2nd set of railroad tracks. Suggested start time for the 100 mi. ride is 7 am, 62 mi.- 8 am, and all others 9 am. Sign-in and registration ends at 10:30 am.
*Sag & Support:
*We take great pride in our club’s reputation for hosting one of the friendliest and best supported cycling events in the North East. You are invited to enjoy a pre-ride breakfast of bagels, muffins, fruit and hot coffee or tea. After breakfast, you can set out on one of the four scenic routes. Each route is marked with distinct pumpkin arrows and you’ll also get one of our easy to read cue sheets to guide you along the way. Sag support is provided for each route should you have mechanical problems and not be able to finish. Stop, rest and munch at our fabulous rest stops, stocked with fresh fruit, nourishing treats, beverages and baked goodies including pumpkin and apple pie. Please note all rider sag support will end at 5 pm.
*What you get:
*All riders will receive a goody bag and those who preregister by September 15, 2004 will receive one of our ever popular long sleeve shirts.
*Take a








*Celebrate a fine day of cycling by ordering a Subway hero, a large fresh baked chocolate chip cookie, potato chips and a soda, for an additional $5 per person. Choose from turkey and cheese or ham and Swiss, both with lettuce and tomato. Or order a veggie delight including cheese, hot and sweet peppers, cucumbers, olives, and pickles. Food will be guaranteed for the first 300 pre-paid riders and will be served from 12-4 pm.


The members of the Staten Island Bicycling Association hope to see you on the road for an enjoyable day of cycling!


----------

